# Upgrade causing a problem with make



## tanked (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello, I recently upgraded (via source) from 8.1 64-bit to 8.2 64-bit. However, since the upgrade I cannot 'make' anything, whether by make being invoked directly or through portmaster. The error message is:


```
"/usr/src/share/mk/sys.mk", line 354: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```

I used the -U option to mergemaster and chose to merge any other files that had changed between releases. I obviously screwed something up, probably while in mergemaster, can anyone help me fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 13, 2011)

There is absolutely no reason why a binary in the base system would throw an error message pointing back to the source tree it was compiled from. Sounds like something broke during the build/installworld phase. Unfortunately, breaking *make* is quite problematic, because so much depends on it. If you installed -RELEASE you could try using freebsd-update(8) to reinstall, or its IDS functionality to check your installed files against an index. If you installed -STABLE, you could try lifting a working *make* from a different system, if you have access to one, until you have the possibility to reinstall from a new/updated source tree.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2011)

Why it would be looking at the /usr/src version of sys.mk is another question.
What's the output of
`# make -V MAKE_VERSION`


----------



## tanked (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello, I was upgrading from 8.1 RELENG to 8.2 RELENG

Unfortunately 
	
	



```
make -V MAKE_VERSION
```
 simply throws up the same error message.


----------



## tanked (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sorry guys I copied the wrong error message in my initial post, it doesn't reference the src directory:


```
"/usr/share/mk/sys.mk", line 354: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 14, 2011)

By 8.2 RELENG you mean 8.2-RELEASE? You can probably extract a working *make* from an installation CD. And if more problems turn up, extract the entire base system from the CD. When everything's in working order again, you can resume compiling from source.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 14, 2011)

The make binary might be okay, with just that file being broken somehow.
`% diff -u /usr/src/share/mk/sys.mk /usr/share/mk/sys.mk`


----------



## tanked (Mar 14, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> The make binary might be okay, with just that file being broken somehow.
> `% diff -u /usr/src/share/mk/sys.mk /usr/share/mk/sys.mk`



Hello, that command returns nothing. I've also tried manually copying sys.mk from /usr/src and that didn't work either, same error message.


----------



## tanked (Mar 19, 2011)

Apologies folks, I use *ccache* and left a '#' in the make.conf file, once this was removed *make* works properly, thanks for your time.


----------

